# what should my face wash routine be like ?



## urbanD0LL (Mar 15, 2009)

i used to only clean and moisturize . then i got to exfoliating(once a week) , clean , tone and moisturize . (i don't even know if i should exfoliate first or second :\) and i bought a make up remover and i don't know where to place it ... i've been doing , make up remover(and then the cotton pad gets super disgusting) , clean, tone and moisturize .


----------



## doomkitteh (Mar 15, 2009)

what i do is this: clean, moisturise

if i exfoliate and tone i:
clean, exfoliate, tone, moisturise

with a makeup remover i
remove makeup, clean, etc.
my logic is I use my cleanser to remove remaining makeup remover.


----------



## kdemers1221 (Mar 15, 2009)

you should always take off your make up before you wash or cleanse your face. the last thing you wanna do is wash your face with your make up on all you'd be doing is moving it around on your face. my routine is make up remover towels, cleanse, moisturize, and then spot treatment if i need it.


----------



## ClaireAvril (Mar 15, 2009)

When I wash my face my primary goal is to make sure all of my makeup comes off.. then i cleanse and exfoliate.

Here's what I do:
- remove eye / lips makeup with Clinique day the day off remover for lids, lips, and lashes
- use the take the day off cleansing balm all over the face and wash with warm water
- Cleanse with clinique's liquid facial soap
- Use MAC wipes all over and rub the lashes to make sure there's no left over mascara 
- use aveeno's clear complexion cream cleanser with a exfoliating pad and rinse with cooler water
- tone with Clinique toner.
- moisturize.


----------



## K_ashanti (Mar 15, 2009)

i cleanse, tone, moisturize in the morning

at night i remove make up, cleanse tone, treat (if need be), moisturize

if exfoliatate ( three times a week) i do that first cuz that what my derm. recs cuz she said it remove that top dead layer so your cleanser work better

once a week use a clay mask for oily/combo skin


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 15, 2009)

My skin routine is so simple it is probably wrong..but it works so I don't alter

Mornings.. wipe my face with a baby wipe, moisturize

Night...Cleanse, Moisturize 

1x a week I exfoliate, moisturize

I never use toner ...not sure why just never have


----------



## F.A.B. (Mar 15, 2009)

I clean off my make-up first.  If I'm going to exfoliate, I do that first (Clinique 7 day scrub cream), then I follow with Clinique 3 step (cleanser, toner, moisturizer).

If I'm not exfolianting, I just clean off make up and follow w/ 3 step (if I'm not being lazy).

Periodically I use my Oil of Olay clay mask.


----------



## elongreach (Mar 15, 2009)

Well I do my major cleaning at night, but I love doing it.

I cleanse and use my clarisonic, then tone, then moisturize, and eye cream.

4 times a week I use this product called Dr. Susan Taylor's Rx for Brown Skin Absolute Radiance.  It's supposed to "gently refinish dull skin, retexurize to help remove brown discolorations, and reaveals and maintains radiant, glowing skin".  Personally, I think that's a bunch of horse manuer and it hasn't really changed anything in my skin.  But I'll continue to use it til it's gone because it cost $38.

I digress.  Mondays and Fridays I use MAC's Scrub Mask.  Then Wednesdays and Saturdays I use June Jacobs Perfect Peeling Pumpkin Mask.


----------



## urbanD0LL (Mar 16, 2009)

alright so it's pretty much what i do so i guess it's not wrong lol , the only thing that bothers me is using the makeup remover with a pad , it gets nasty after one swipe, i'd need to use like half the pack


----------



## elongreach (Mar 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *urbanD0LL* 

 
_alright so it's pretty much what i do so i guess it's not wrong lol , the only thing that bothers me is using the makeup remover with a pad , it gets nasty after one swipe, i'd need to use like half the pack_

 
It's ok if it gets some makeup on it after one swipe.  It's still usable for your entire face.  Then cleanse as normal.


----------



## Lapis (Mar 17, 2009)

YouTube - Skincare Basics


----------



## kittykit (Mar 17, 2009)

Morning: Cleanse, tone and moisturise
Evening: Remove makeup, cleanse, tone and moisturise
If I'm exfoliating: Cleanse, exfoliate, tone and moisturise


----------



## shyste (Mar 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *doomkitteh* 

 
_what i do is this: clean, moisturise

if i exfoliate and tone i:
clean, exfoliate, tone, moisturise

with a makeup remover i
remove makeup, clean, etc.
my logic is I use my cleanser to remove remaining makeup remover._

 
this is pretty much what I do...I understand what u are saying about the makeup remover using the pads...it gets messy and I usually use 2/3....which is why I use the sensitive skin baby wipes 1st..then cleanse w/ makeup remover, clean, tone, moisturize...

if exfoliating I do the same thing....


*I keep hearing good things about Clinique's cleansing system..any recs for nw45 slightly oily skin?*


----------



## Lapis (Mar 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shyste* 

 
_.


*I keep hearing good things about Clinique's cleansing system..any recs for nw45 slightly oily skin?*_

 
Personally it didn't do crap for me, my oily skin was the same, my dry sections went NUTS!


----------



## seymone25 (Mar 22, 2009)

I am recovering from Clinique 3 step.. It was horrible


----------



## reesesilverstar (Mar 23, 2009)

I think your routine would depend on your skin needs... But mines is:

AM: Cleanse, tone, moisturize
PM: Eye makeup remover, face makeup remover, cleanse with washcloth, tone, moisturize.

Depending on what it feels/looks like, I'd do a scrub, mask, steam.


----------



## urbanD0LL (Mar 24, 2009)

my makeup remover is so greasy though , yuck , its the sephora brand(im obssessed with this store) but i took the one for normal skin by mistake , i should have taken the one for oily skin but oh well .


----------



## MACa6325xi (Mar 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *F.A.B.* 

 
_I clean off my make-up first.  If I'm going to exfoliate, I do that first (Clinique 7 day scrub cream), then I follow with Clinique 3 step (cleanser, toner, moisturizer).

If I'm not exfolianting, I just clean off make up and follow w/ 3 step (if I'm not being lazy).

Periodically I use my Oil of Olay clay mask._

 
That's my routine and always use some type of eye cream.


----------



## Cinammonkisses (Mar 25, 2009)

I'm a strong supporter of OCM. Oil Cleansing method is a cheap, natural alternative and it is great for the skin.


----------



## MissResha (Mar 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lapis* 

 
_YouTube - Skincare Basics




_

 


seriously dude, i have the biggest crush on petrilude!! he's SO GORGEOUS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 *sigh* he's so hot and i love him lol

but yea, he gives great tips.


----------



## urbanD0LL (Mar 27, 2009)

LOL yes he is pretty hot , and i like how he does his videos and he has really really nice looks .


----------



## urbanD0LL (Mar 27, 2009)

his nose ring makes my nose feel weird though , like honestly i'm scratching my nose everytime i look at his videos lolll


----------



## elektra513 (Mar 27, 2009)

AM: Cleanse, tone, treat, eye cream, moisturize
PM: Makeup remover, cleanse, tone, treat, eye cream, moisturize

I do a scrub 1x/wk, and a mask 1x/wk (not on the same day, but after watching Petrilude's vid, I may try it like that) I normally do either after makeup remover, but before cleansing (per the Clinique 'rules'--not all products are clinique though)...


----------



## User38 (Mar 27, 2009)

Eye makeup comes off first, then I clean with a lotion/cotton pad.  Follow that with an exfoliating cleanser, and I always use a Buf Puf Gentle -- 2x day, followed by a Salicylic Acid Toner (several lines have this type of toner), which I alternate with a Glycolic Acid Tonier (M. Badescu). After all that, I do my moisturizing.. lol. Twice a week a full scrub or mild dermabrasion, followed by a mud mask and a peel off mask (I alternate these depending on my skin).. my skin, mercifully is spotless and poreless after all this!


----------



## User38 (Mar 27, 2009)

oh and don't forget -- what you take off, you must replenish.. eye cream 2x day, serum, moisturizer for day, night cream, and special drying cream if you are getting a zit or feel your pores are too open


----------

